

Medal of Honor Given to Living Soldier - vecter
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/world/asia/11medal.html?_r=1&hp

======
ax0n
The Medal of Honor has been given to quite a few living members of the
service. I don't know why the author thought this was the first time.

~~~
nimai
"For his valor during that October 2007 mission, the White House announced
Friday that the 25-year-old sergeant, of Hiawatha, Iowa, would become the
first living service member to receive the Medal of Honor, the military’s most
prestigious award, for action during any war since Vietnam."

